# In Memoriam



## Steerpike (Mar 17, 2014)

I just wanted to post something to mark the passing of my friend Stan. None here would have known him, but it seems right to share. He was an avid fan of fantasy, procurer of great scotch and cigars, and an all around great guy. He is pictured below at an SCA event. Stan is the one in the middle. He will be missed.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Steerpike. Rest in peace, Stan.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you, Ireth. I appreciate it.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 17, 2014)

And practicing for an SCA event. He was a big guy - I wouldn't want to go up against him.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss Steerpike. 
I hope you and his family find some comfort soon. 
Hugs, 
~BL~


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with Stan's friends and family.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry to learn of your loss, and for the family and other friends of Stan.


----------



## Ankari (Mar 18, 2014)

My condolences to you and Stan's family.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 18, 2014)

Steerpike, I am sorry for the loss of your dear friend Stan.

Thanks for sharing the pictures, he looked like a very nice person. I am sure that you enjoyed a great friendship, and that you shall keep loads of happy memories of your times together. I send you a virtual hug, and my thoughts are with all of Stan's family and friends.

Take care, Steer, we hope that you will feel better soon.


----------



## Penpilot (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss. All my sympathies to you and Stan's family.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 18, 2014)

Please accept our sympathies, Steer.  We hope you and your friend's family find peace and comfort.


----------



## buyjupiter (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that you've lost a dear friend, Steer.


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, and my thoughts are with his friends and family.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear Steerpike. 

Loss is never easy.


----------



## Devor (Mar 18, 2014)

It bites beyond words to lose a friend Steerpike.  Losing someone is always rough, but it's awesome that you're remembering him this way.  He sounds like a great guy.

I'll say a prayer for Stan and his family, hoping that everyone's grief remains healthy through this difficult time.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 18, 2014)

SCA... fun stuff, sounds like a good and cheerful guy. Sorry for your loss, SP.


----------



## Ruby (Mar 18, 2014)

Dear Steerpike, I'm really sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## JRFLynn (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sorry about your friend, Stan. Please accept my condolences to you and his family.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you, everyone. I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Reaver (Mar 19, 2014)

My condolences Steerpike.


----------

